# LHD R32



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Spotted it at Gatebil


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

nice


----------



## skybarge (Mar 16, 2007)

very nice  pity about the dash though, looks to be a maxima dash or primera LHD custom, the vents look like a maxima, then chopped up quite a bit, but I'm really loving the colour  the white wheels really set it off


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like Asim´s car:wavey:


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

what body kit is that again? and that color looks like A17 LeMans Sunset, as used on the 350Z. It sure looks nice with those rims in that color.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> what body kit is that again?


Looks Trust/greddy.


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

now thats diferent.....


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*LHD vs. RHD in Finland*









(Samu [LHD] vs. Juhiss [RHD])


















LHD & RHD GT-Rs ready for track action...

Samu's GT-R was convertd LHD in Estonia.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That gold/bronze one is Asim's car.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Spotted it at Gatebil


Thats my car 

Still haven't finished up the interior yet... needs some TLC 

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

skybarge said:


> very nice  pity about the dash though, looks to be a maxima dash or primera LHD custom, the vents look like a maxima, then chopped up quite a bit, but I'm really loving the colour  the white wheels really set it off


It is a stock R32 dash, its been modified to LHD.

In a few weeks the dash is going to be flocked (like rally car dash)


----------



## panamagtr (Jul 19, 2007)

*LHD*

Hi Asim,

Who did the conversion? What is invloved in doing it?

Thanks


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

jumpman023 said:


> what body kit is that again? and that color looks like A17 LeMans Sunset, as used on the 350Z. It sure looks nice with those rims in that color.


It is a Trust bodykit, front bumper, side skirts and rear spats 

Colour is from Suzuki.... 

Asim


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

panamagtr said:


> Hi Asim,
> 
> Who did the conversion? What is invloved in doing it?
> 
> Thanks


Hi

when i bought the car i had the conversion done in Dubai.

But after all the time i have spent here in norway, i think i can say i did it myself 

It is quite a big job. If i were to do a conversion now, i have learned a lot of things i would do different from the beginning. 

One thing i am having most "trouble" with is the heater system. But i have now found a solution for this. I will simply use the whole heater system from 200sx s13. It will fit in with small modification 

Let me know if there is anything else you want to know  

Cheers
Asim


----------



## panamagtr (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Asim,

I am not sure if I want to do it yet. But woudl realy like as much information you are willing to give me. I have heard that 300ZX parts fit but who makes the dash.

Thanks


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

*Here is some pics...*

http://www.helan.to/henri/frame-v.html

This car is also in Finland. The conversion was done years a go and I don't really know if this car is on the road yet as it was taken a part for some more engine mods. Henri also has two other Skylines as well. Auto Service Mori (JPN) built R32 GT-R & R33 GT-R... both with plenty of power.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Another well known car at Gatebil... A certain N1 NUR


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Another well known car at Gatebil... A certain N1 NUR


Thats a sweet car 
It is owned by some Danish people.... saw the car at DHB2007 in Denmark.

Asim


----------



## gordooo (Jul 10, 2008)

I drive a rhd gtr in Canada and what I have always wonderd is why people always look at left hand drive conversions as having to totaly re do everything? I heard from someone that its alot of work and alot of money and if you dont do it right you end up with quality that defeats the purpose of even having the car. When you think about it deferently all it is is were the car is controled from so an option should be keeping the origional steering colom placement and runing a belt or something behind the dash to the other side of the car along with some mechanical set up to press the brakes and clutch and gas from the left side rather then the right just like a drivers ed car, then hide all of this under a mirriord version of the dash witch i have scene made that looks 100% like the origional made out of fiberglass and sutch. This way you stay away from any major mechanical work done to like steering and suff and moving abs and slave cylinder. Ive just always wonderd why people redo everything, here is a pic of a cars steering made to work from both sides that show the belt work but i knew a guy who had a standerd delsol that was built to drive from both sides and had everything hidden nicely behind the dash and you could drive it perfect from either side.

http://morgandualcontrols.com/Honda_Element.JPG


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

You have to do it properly to drive it properly, otherwise it's useless to do so (cause you don't need to obey road rules on a race track).

I'm talking about my country, as here you can't register and drive a RHD vehicle if it's not older than 25 years (and it's production ceased 20 years ago) and even if your car's got 25 years and you register it than you can't tune it (as another requirement is that vehicle is almost stock and with factory parts). So if you want to drive on the road you have to LHD it. And if you want to use that car daily or as a weekend toy you still need to have some sort of ventilation, ease of use for different switches, see tach and speedo etc. If you do it the "easy way" you can use steering wheel and pedals, the rest is in passagers hand (if you got one, that is).


----------



## gordooo (Jul 10, 2008)

Exactly, there is less margin for error this way so theres a better chance of not screwing things up. What do you mean about road rules/track rules? Isnt the only reason to do the conversion for the road ??


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

That's what I mean, it's pointless to do a conversion if you're not going to use it on daily/weekend basis.
If you do something do it properly, to use some switch the right way you have to move them, I see no point in moving steering wheel and pedals with that method you described as you feel uncomfortable and out of place in a car like this, switches are not within reach, wipers go the wrong way etc. 
And about the dash, you do realize that the steering column is quite a big thing and putting it under a dash where theres no actual steering wheel takes a lot of space, also that belt has to go through somewhere, usually through the center console where there are a lot of wires plus linkages for heater. The dash in such a car must look extremly big compared to the original and surely some things wouldn't be like in stock vehicle. Also, I wound't put my life on some belt that could snap or slip in a most crucial moment.
Building a car for steet use has some other principles than race cars. Street car must fully usable if you want to drive it more than once a week. 
There's a guy here (also on this forum) that converted R32 to LHD, registered it, he drives it (sometimes), the car was advertised in a magazine as great street car and it has: no heater, steering wheel and pedals were moved, dash wiring was extended (using 120 meters of wire if I remember correctly) and some low quality dash with no vents was fitted. How's that for a street car, pretty nice, but also pretty unusable daily. Good for a spin at night with not much traffic and some nice weather but not for use on daily basis.


----------



## gordooo (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah well i think it could be done with some custom work, im sure you could hide everything just fine and have everything switched over to work great as a daily driver, the guy that i know that converted his used it on a daily basis and as for the belt idea that can just be switched for a chain if needed. id rather do that then re build the cars steering and sutch


----------



## r32gtr19 (Sep 5, 2016)

I'm trying to find a LHD R32 but it's impossible and have any suggestions if I should buy the rhd r32 and convert later


----------

